# Any good plans for 2021?



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

With travel still being up in the air I’ve decided that I’ll do a bunch of day trips to kinda help with the travel urge. 

I work a 48/96 shift so I get a nice 4 day break every week. I’ve decided that maybe hitting a bunch of rails to trails might be fun this year. 

I’ve taken a older 29’r hardtail that I never ride and put 700x35 tires on it. This and a nice rack makes a nice RTT bike. 

Anyone else got fun stuff going on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't stopped traveling since C19 started....last year, I took 4 day trips to Phoenix, Hurricane & Prescott, two weeks in Durango and split 9 days between Moab & Fruita. I've also been to Puerto Vallarta and Cabo in the last 4 months with no issues. 
For 2021, I've moved to Prescott full time so riding 4 days a week is easier and Sedona is nearby. I've got trips planned for Sedona and Hurricane this Spring and I'm trying to figure out how to spend two weeks in July. Right now, a week in Big Sky and a week in the Kalispell area are leading the pack. Park City is another option. I know it won't happen but as soon as Canada allows us in, I'll be headed for BC.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Although I didn't travel far, I did go a bit further out last year to avoid the crowds and I enjoyed exploring new places. I'll probably do the same this year.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Hopefully we're going to New Zealand over Thanksgiving for a couple weeks. It still doesn't look good right now, we had to cancel last year of course. I signed up for a running race (UTMB) in July in France, but again that may not happen unless everyone is vaccinated by then. I also applied for a 100 mile race in Oregon, that's a lottery.

I travel often for work, except last year. They want us to resume travel, but I don't want to fly for work. We still have 1/3 our people working from home, so I use the tactic: "if people still can't come in to work, I'm sure not going to fly".

We will take a couple driving trips if things don't normalize by early summer. last year we drove from WI to WY and hiked in the Bighorns and SD for a week. I suspect if travel is still restricted we'll hit up Colorado this summer, and maybe Arizona/Utah in the fall. Not a lot of day trips from where we are at, usually we have to make things multi-day and the wife owning a small business it costs her a bit.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm absolutely hoping that racing resumes so I can get back to that scene; MTB and gravel events.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Plan to celebrate Hogmanay 31Dec 2021. That's my plan.

Intentions depend on the plague. The UK govt seems intent on a eugenics programme culling out the weak, the vulnerable, and the elderly (that's us), so I'm being deeply anti social in case I catch idiocy from a non mask wearing anti-vaccer.

Aim to run same distance as I ride.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I was in South Lake Tahoe skiing when the world shut down last March. Nothing like spending two more days in my cousin's house with a big dump going on outside and the sound of avalanche guns in the background and no place open to ski. At least I did get 7 days in before things closed.

Flying out of Reno was surreal with an empty airport and maybe 20 people on an otherwise full plane.

TurboB!tch and I have keep our travel local except for a couple weeks down the shore in August, 2020, where it was no problem keeping a safe distance.

For 2021, I'm still skiing locally, picking out weekdays at mountains where there are no crowds. After we get our second vaccine in February, I'll wait another two weeks for it to take full effect and head out for a couple days skiing a bit farther from home.

I still got in 120 days riding last year and will likely end this ski season with 70 days on snow. 

In September, we head to Norcal for a week of riding and visiting with friends and family then Hawaii for another month visiting family, riding and just enjoying paradise. 

Life is good and we see no reason to cut it short by acting stupid.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess 2021 won't be much different than 2020, or before. We didn't stop our usual traveling within the U.S in 2021 except for a Palm Springs trip due to condo closing. No overseas trips last year though. That being said, planned so far for 2021 for a week or more... Tahoe, Vail, Sedona, NW Arkansas, Hilton Head, Moab, St. Thomas, probably something in New Mexico. Long weekend trips will likely be numerous as usual throughout Texas, New Mexico and Colorado. Except for International travel (subject to change), business as usual I guess.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm planning to get back on the bike first and foremost. I'm rehabbing from shoulder surgery and my goal is May.

Then, I plan to take my son to the mountains here in NC to show him places I've ridden. He's progressed a ton with a new bike I built for him and he's more than ready. In anticipation of that, I'm teaching him how to build up a bike for me that we can take to the mountains. He has become my hands at the moment as I'm in a sling. This one has gears and full suspension. I ride SS exclusively so these will be the first gears I've had in 18 years. I can't believe that it's been that long.

I could take my SS but I'd never keep up with him !

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Planning a long multi day bikepacking trip from Tucson AZ through AZ, UT, CO, WY and NB. This spring on the fat bike. I have never done anything like this before.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Going to St George for Presidents Dsy
Going to the Hurricane Fest in March
Thinking about a Trip to WA//OR this summer

Eyeballing a Forbidden Druid 🤤 

Contemplating a new van build: 
Nissan NV Full Size, V8, 4x4 conversion with a lift 💵 💵 

Bathroom remodel and/or adding a bath and building out a second master suite 😓

I also owe my wife a tropical vacation, New Zealand if they'll let us in.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

k2rider1964 said:


> I haven't stopped traveling since C19 started....last year, I took 4 day trips to Phoenix, Hurricane & Prescott, two weeks in Durango and split 9 days between Moab & Fruita. I've also been to Puerto Vallarta and Cabo in the last 4 months with no issues.
> For 2021, I've moved to Prescott full time so riding 4 days a week is easier and Sedona is nearby. I've got trips planned for Sedona and Hurricane this Spring and I'm trying to figure out how to spend two weeks in July. Right now, a week in Big Sky and a week in the Kalispell area are leading the pack. Park City is another option. I know it won't happen but as soon as Canada allows us in, I'll be headed for BC.


Oh man, I'm jealous, Prescott is my new favorite place.

How do you like it so far? Do you feel welcome there?

We were just there, did the tech riding out by the lake, it was a hoot. Sedona is kinda meh for me, I'd rather ride Prescott and Flag.

You guys got hit with a bit of snow, hopefully it's melted out.

Moving to Prescott is my dream, but I'm not sure I can find work there, also not sure it'll be close enough to the kids when they settle.

I'm betting on Grand Junction as my final resting place.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> Oh man, I'm jealous, Prescott is my new favorite place.
> 
> How do you like it so far? Do you feel welcome there?
> 
> ...


My brother and his wife just moved to Fruita last December, they love it.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Nurse Ben said:


> Oh man, I'm jealous, Prescott is my new favorite place.
> 
> How do you like it so far? Do you feel welcome there?
> 
> ...


I'm curious about Prescott also. My wife has relatives there, but they are a bit more conservative than we are, so I'm not sure I'd really want to hang with them too much. The one time we visited one of them asked to borrow money, and I just met him lol.

I didn't have time to explore the area, but I like the elevation it's at, and the fact that it's retirement friendly. I have several places on my weather app so I can compare the weather with ours every morning when I wake up and have my coffee, and Prescott is one of them. I think there is some wildfire danger there IIRC?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

joeduda said:


> My brother and his wife just moved to Fruita last December, they love it.


Are they mountain bikers? What do they go for work or are they retired?


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> Are they mountain bikers? What do they go for work or are they retired?


Yes, they both ride, and both retired. Their son and daughter in law live there too, he is a fireman and she is a pharmacist. My brother and I are doing Bikerpelli in April. Trials are super knarly (to me at least, i'm from michigan) and the sheer cliffs terrify me!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Oh man, I'm jealous, Prescott is my new favorite place.
> 
> How do you like it so far? Do you feel welcome there?
> 
> ...


I'm really liking it so far but I'v been here 5-7 times and have multiple ex co-workers in the area so I know I'd like it. I guess we feel welcome. All our neighbors are from somewhere else as well so there's no judgment. There's multiple riding groups so you can meet up if you want. Logistics haven't worked out well for me so far but I'll get out there with them soon, maybe next week. That storm dumped almost 3 feet on us at 5100' feet but it melts out fast. It's all gone here and I was riding locally today.

We're 12 mile north of town near the base of Granite Mountain. The Granite Basin trails are 2 miles from the house and I love the techie, chunkier Mont Wash section so it's a great loop for me when I'm short on time. The "tech riding out by the lake" is The Dells. Yes, I love that stuff but kind of demoralizing going 7-8 miles max in almost 2+ hours. I love, love LOVE Sedona. Now I wouldn't want to ride it every day and I absolutely don't want to deal with their tourist traffic so no way would I live there.

I was under the impression that NP's can find jobs anywhere, anytime. I really like the GJ/Fruita area as well but I just wish it had more trees overall. Now that I'm over half way there vs my old place in SoCal, I'll definitely get there more often. I can't wait to ride the new Palisade Plunge. I'll probably go in May if it gets open as expected.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Planning 2 mtb trips with my ride group this year. Spring trip to upstate NY - plan to hit Gurney Lane (NY) and the Fairground trails (VT). Also plan 1 day on the Hudson white water rafting. Fall trip to VT - hitting Kingdom Trails for a few days. Can't wait!!


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 12, 2014)

I plan on getting on this new baby (just bought last Saturday) this year. It's supposed to be nice and in the 60s here tomorrow and Wednesday, before the next cold front comes through.








I had a couple of MTBs in the past but sold the last one because I thought I was getting too old/wimpy/whatever to ride a MTB. Turns out I had a heart issue. That has been repaired and I'm feeling good, so here I go again! My regular riders are now this 2021 Kona Lava Dome and a 2016 Trek FX. Both are low to mid-spec and suit my abilities fine. In fact, they're both above my abilities! LOL


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

k2rider1964 said:


> I'm really liking it so far but I've been here 5-7 times and have multiple ex co-workers in the area so I know I'd like it. I guess we feel welcome. All our neighbors are from somewhere else as well so there's no judgment. There's multiple riding groups so you can meet up if you want. Logistics haven't worked out well for me so far but I'll get out there with them soon, maybe next week. That storm dumped almost 3 feet on us at 5100' feet but it melts out fast. It's all gone here and I was riding locally today.
> 
> We're 12 mile north of town near the base of Granite Mountain. The Granite Basin trails are 2 miles from the house and I love the techie, chunkier Mont Wash section so it's a great loop for me when I'm short on time. The "tech riding out by the lake" is The Dells. Yes, I love that stuff but kind of demoralizing going 7-8 miles max in almost 2+ hours. I love, love LOVE Sedona. Now I wouldn't want to ride it every day and I absolutely don't want to deal with their tourist traffic so no way would I live there.
> 
> I was under the impression that NP's can find jobs anywhere, anytime. I really like the GJ/Fruita area as well but I just wish it had more trees overall. Now that I'm over half way there vs my old place in SoCal, I'll definitely get there more often. I can't wait to ride the new Palisade Plunge. I'll probably go in May if it gets open as expected.


Very nice! I have not ridden out by Granite Basin, but I like chunky stuff!

NP's can find jobs most anywhere unless they work in a specialty. My wife is an FNP, but I practice psychiatry.

A lot depends on the kids, we want to be no more than an eight hours drive, they finish school in 18mo, the son in law is going into orthodontics, so where he sets up shop is for the long run.

In the meantime:
We're going to St George/Hurricane for Presidents Day weekend, then in March we're going to the Hurricane MTB Fest. I suspect wel;l go the PNW this summer (Oakridge, Bend, Wenatchee, Bellingham)
I've also been looking at doing more overnight trips to Vegas for riding.
And I'm gonna start working on some XC trails...


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

This time of year I am doing as much xc skiing and fat biking as I can, and snowshoeing with my dogs. We have almost too much snow now, and the only groomed trails are for snowmobiling and I'm staying off. Anything to get through the dead part of winter.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

plans? dont die lol


----------

